# Desensitizing training & tips



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

We actually have a horse who can drive, but since we have gotten him we haven't had a place to drive him.
When we tried him out before we bought him he did okay. The only thing I saw that could be worked on was that he couldn't see aournd him, so he was much more jumpy and nervous - so we will work on that. Just having it on him more often and such.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Foil balloons on the hay ring. 
Wind chimes hanging around the the water. 
Tarps over, under, beside, the horse. Also have them walk over it.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I have been working on desensitizing my filly to flapping things. I tied a flag to the end of a flexible rod. My biggest issue when I get it near her face is keeping her from eating it. LOL I think desensitizing is so important especially if you are going to be on the road at all. You never know what is going to come flying at you!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Danee is absolutely adorable. I love the flag contraption.

I second waving around blankets. I learned the hard way that my gelding is terrified of them. Especially pink ones...


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Danee is absolutely adorable.


Forget Danee, I'm in love with that grass.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Haha, yeah! We don't get grass like that here do we, Left?


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

That grass does look wonderful! I am praying for some rain sometime soon! We haven't had any where we are at. Which is pretty unusual for us. It was really dry last year too. I have a feeling I will be buying hay from out of state unless we get some.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Walking across crinkley, noise making surface, CHECK!! Poor Molly kept looking at me like "Mom, why do you keep doing this stuff to us!!!"


----------

